# Today is the day! I have some exciting news!



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

On sunday, a new little man will be joining our family! He is a yorkie and a small guy at 2.5 pounds, he is 7 years old. We will be his 3rd home and definately his forever home. His two previous homes treated him very well and he is very social and loving. 

So my girls now have an older brother!! We are very excited! I hope their meeting goes well. Cross your fingers for us!

EDIT*****Here is a pic that the current owner sent me of him with her other yorkie girls. He is the one in the middle...just to give you an idea of how small he is, the girls on the ends are only 3 and 3.5 pounds...he makes them look huge! He has standing ears but in the pics he has them down. These pics are from months ago when he first came to his second owner, since then his coat has grown out to full length and she has been letting the hair grow out on his muzzle, for some reason the original owner kept his muzzle shaved. THe last pic I think was of when he was a bit younger. Anyway, I can barely wait until Sunday. My parents are taking the 10 hour drive to LA to pick him up for me (Yep, I owe them big time!!)


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

How wonderful for all of you. I hope that all will go well with the first meeting. Don't be disappointed if it doesn't go like you are hoping.....it took Sadie about 2 months to decide that she loves Hope.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

*Congratulations on your newest family member!*

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congrats Jodi!!!

Happy extended family...


Andrea~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations and best wishes!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

[attachment=13378:attachment] you must be soooo excited, cant wait to see pics of the little guy


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

That's great news Jodi!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

awww I'm so happy for you. Why is it that his previous owners weren't able to keep him? Whats his name?

Oh you must be so excited to have a little male model for your beautiful outfits.









enjoy
Amber


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations that's wonderful news and good luck with your new family member, can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, thats great news, congrats. As you know I also love yorkies and want one badly!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

That's Wonderful! [attachment=13379:attachment]


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Congratulations, Jodi -- I'm very happy for you and the new Sr. member of the family.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Good for you,







have fun


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Congratulations Jodi! Pics when you can.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> awww I'm so happy for you. Why is it that his previous owners weren't able to keep him? Whats his name?
> 
> Oh you must be so excited to have a little male model for your beautiful outfits.
> 
> ...


His name is Gizmo! Both his previous owners took very good care of him and loved him but had things go on in their life where it was best to place him in another home.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Jodi, congratulations on your newest family member. I'm sure that Gizmo and the girls will be very happy together.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

How exciting for you


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

congratulations , can't wait to see pictures, now you are going to be more motivated to make more boy clothes


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

ooooh congrats on becoming Gizmo's new mommy







how exciting!~

hopefully the girls will just adore him!!!

ann marie and the "everyone is getting a new little/big brother but ME!??!?! what's that all about????" buttercup


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

OH MY GOODNESS JODI How exciting!!!!!!!









Can't wait to see pics of the Gang.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

CONGRATS,cant wait to see pics !!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*OOOooooo You are so lucky!!!

I just love those little Yorkies!!!


You MUST take photos!!!!*


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

[attachment=13404:attachment]


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations! Lucky you and lucky pup too. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

congratS!!!!! how exciting!! be sure to post pics of the new little guy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love Yorkies, my daughter has one I thought he was small 4lbs, you gotta post pictures. I'm so happy for you


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations!!!









I have a friend, Merry, that has a Gizmo, Yorkie. He's a doll.

I wish you great luck.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY Jodi!!!!














Can't wait to see pictures!! Congratulations to you and Gizmo!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

YAY!!! Congratulations, i can`t wait to see him modeling the boys`stuff!!!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I added some pics to my original post.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Jodi, the photos are so great! Very exciting!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Congratulations, what a sweet boy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little sweetheart!! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Congrats, Jodi!! What a cute little guy he is!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

OMG Jodi, he is SOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!! He looks so sweet and snuggly! I hope his transition to your home is smooth and easy for everyone! Keep us posted!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a cutie Gizmo is! There are so many wonderful dogs who end up in rescue through no fault of their own.

Congratulations!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Jodi ~

I cried when you said it's his third home, and definetely his "forever" home. Made me think of my Big Butt Henry. I was his 5th home. He was not an NMR foster. But the foster mom, from a different rescue, didn't want this "boom-a-rang" dog back. So she contacted NMR. Once he was flown off the island, he can't return, without being in quarantine for several months. This was a guarantee, he would not come back to her.

That, coupled with the fact, that Henry and LBB were the best of friends within an hour, rescue and I decided he's NOT going to a 6th home.

I hope the new transition goes well for all of you. As an added note, Joplin and Frankie were not crazy about Henry. After a year, they are still not loving him. And Daisy can't stand Billy or Henry









Lovies to you, and bless your heart


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh my goodness, he is sooo cute. Congrats







I can't wait till Sunday for you







I am really happy for you


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Jodi congrats!







He is so very handsome! I'm sure the girls will be so happy to have a big brother


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh Jodi he is a cutie! Love the picture







How exciting!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Your new baby is adorable!







I love the pic of the 3 of them
sitting together.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

That is awesome! He will love his new home


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwww!!! ADORABLE PICTURES















Congrats


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aww what a cute little guy !


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Awww, so cute!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow Jodie, he is sooo little and sooo adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! Jodi.....he is beautiful. Hummmm....can I say a boy doggie is beautiful?







Okay, handsome then.....very handsome. I am jealous.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

He is sooo cute!!!







Best Wishes for you all!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I love his coloring! He looks like Mr Wookie does with our Sir Micro and Bella Mia, hehehe

enJOY and good luck to you,
Melanie


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh my goodness, he's so TINY! My little baby Chloe is only 10 weeks old and she's already bigger than him. What a cutie.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Jodi, he is gorgeous


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Today is the day! My mom just called and they are leaving Palm Springs with him right now! He'll be here in a few hours! My mom says I am going to fall on the floor when I see how cute and little he is


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

AWWW-bet you can't wait!! Make sure to take more pictures.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

How exciting. I soooo want another puppy. Post pictures soon. 
[attachment=13694:attachment]
Pam and Sassy


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Jodi -- I know you have the Hardly-Can-Waits. We're all very excited for you and can't wait to be introduced.

Congratulations.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

He's home and boy is Gizmo is soooo entertaining! I have done nothing but laugh this morning. He is so verbal and he loves to talk to you when you talk to him. He thinks he is just IT! He struts his stuff! The most wonderful thing about him is how well trained he is, he knows ALL his commands and minds them perfectly! 

The only thing...I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW SMALL HE IS! I don't think I've ever seen such a small adult. I was actually scared to take him home. I hope that we never hurt him. His size seems to be absolutely no limitation for him though, he can do anything he wants and he does LOL. He loves the girls, there meeting went very well! I forgot to take my mom's camera home to take pics (mine is broke right now) but I will soon. If the car ride had been any longer, I would have not been able to take him from my mom. He seemed to bond instantly with my mom. He definately likes me too though, he seems to be very much a woman's dog, he is weary of my husband so far.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Pictures pleaseeee!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

It sounds like a great fit for your family! Can't wait for PHOTOS.......


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Jodi -- we gotta have photos!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Cant wait to see pics of your new baby !


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I wish I had a camera right now! LOL He is being so funny! Maybe I'll try to figure out how to do the video thing again on my husband's laptop. You have to see his personality for the full affect. LOL


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Looking forward to the pics


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

He has the face of an old spirit. Wise, kind. Your home will be blessed with him in it.

Samsonsmom


----------

